# phone cases



## gibbin (Oct 1, 2008)

any folks ever use one of these printers for phone cases? looks swell but i wonder if it is a nightmare---please pat my hand and say there there or tell me to flee--- Thank you....
Brother-Jet 1400 a3+ flatbed printers,a3 multifunction flatbed printer 
with respect and love from a newbie


----------



## headfirst (Jun 29, 2011)

Well, first off don't confuse BrotherJet with the Brother that makes DTG printers. Second, do you have a market for it? It's really easy to start with a sublimation printer and heat press or even a company that produces them wholesale <cough cough> and have them drop shipped. 

Once you know you have a market you can start to look at machines that can be used to make them inhouse. Or, like our largest customers you could decide you're better at selling them than making them.


----------



## kevrokr (Feb 26, 2007)

Looks like a knock-off of the LogoJet. 

LogoJET Direct to Substrate Inkjet Printers - Golf Ball Printer


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

Its a standard chinese design copy by many companies. The quality depends on who assembled it.

LogoJest looks like a Korean printer DPM I think.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Smalzstein said:


> Its a standard chinese design copy by many companies. The quality depends on who assembled it.
> 
> LogoJest looks like a Korean printer DPM I think.


Taiwan owner beautiful women. Start by Korean now it is not.


----------



## gibbin (Oct 1, 2008)

you guys are so wise...
the drop ship had certainly occurred but it is the "developing market" aspect is why i want my own machine- 

then i can print a small run 20 or so per design and no one gets uptight.... 
though really i am sure that there are folks who do small runs and dont really care---- send them 50 j pegs and they send you fifty cases---maybe i live in la la land...

the "better at selling them than making them' has certainly crossed my mind as well--- i will surely keep you in mind!

i'm also looking at these guys-- 3D Sublimation - IDT Systems they come recommended and blah blah blah...
drop ship is sounding better and better and better...
cheers!


----------



## Smalzstein (Jul 22, 2008)

I just wated to suggest that - I think that 3d sublimation is the way to go with phone cases. 

And machines are not very expensive.


----------



## gibbin (Oct 1, 2008)

i like that the sublimation can wrap around- and our learned patrick is correct about being better at selling than manufacturing- i think a machine is what i would need...


----------



## gibbin (Oct 1, 2008)

i like that the sublimation can wrap around- and our learned patrick is correct about being better at selling than manufacturing- i think a machine is what i would need...


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

Differences between Direct print (D)and Sublimation(S).
1. S process is many steps to complete printing.
Print paper, rap around, put jig in it. Vacuum and heat. Take out and wait for cool down. Place well while it is hot because it will change shape while cool down..
D: once step just print..air dry.

2. S need Paper printer with sublimation ink in it. 
Direct: just printer.

3. Sublimation paper cost (0.50$) is higher than D ink.(0.02-3$)

4. S: Heat vacuum. Many people get burn and very hot 375-400F and often vacuum rubber cover replacement.
D: No heat and no clogs on Printhead.

5. S: Takes long time to heat up and wait for long to cool down 20-30 min.
D: just print. Air dry 1-2 min.

6. S: Often it gets twisted while it cool down. This is why you need more jigs than one. Keep jig inside while it getting cold.

7. S: Need many phone Jigs(Metal which you put inside of case because when you heat and add pressure shape will be changed) for every phone. $50x 100's and more model comes out you have to keep buying. 
D: not necessary for any new phone models.

8. S: Need computer set up and operator need to understand computer very well, labor can be expensive. Trained workers $$$$. Not safe work place.
Often get burn while touch hot jigs.
D: never

10. S: Many pieces of machines and computers and paper printer and codes all over. 
D: only one piece.

11. S: Need to keep buying paper, ink, vacuum rubber, jigs--etc.
D: ink only.

12. S: Process create so much smokes all over the store. Very bad smell. Health? Don't know.
D: very small (cannot notice)

13.S: Customer end user never can do it.
D: Anyone can operate this.

14. S: can print side of cover Need Skill to cover well with printed paper. Take few minutes. Especially on iPhones only. Often damaged.
D: Cannot print side but there are colored side available. black, pink, red etc.
Can print curved ones.

15. S: Small investment to start up. Jigs(few on every phones) cost is so much, it can be 100x$50. You cannot keep using same one because it will it is so hot.
D: More money to set up.

16. S: 10-15 minutes process.
D: 1-2 min.

Maybe more but IMHO so far.
Cheers! Beers are on me always.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

allamerican said:


> Differences between Direct print (D)and Sublimation(S).
> 1. S process is many steps to complete printing.
> Print paper, rap around, put jig in it. Vacuum and heat. Take out and wait for cool down. Place well while it is hot because it will change shape while cool down..
> D: once step just print..air dry.
> ...


I agree with most of this, but I would add the following:

Sublimation: much better durability of final product.
Solvent: will wear and "smudge" more over a period of time.

Also, since you need the silicone cases to remain perfectly flat, we have found that we get much better print results when we put a phone dummy inside the phone while printing (solvent), so both processes are better served with proper jigs / dummies.

With either method you can create really cool products, and custom cell phones are a hot item right now! Both processes have value, depending on your market.


----------



## allamerican-aeoon (Aug 14, 2007)

It will smudge if coating is not good. price is $2.50-$3 while you sell for $20(normal Internet orders I saw)-49(cafe press, Zazzle and waiting time 2weeks to Cellarias biggest phone cover company does $500 million/year).
Ink selection also a issue. Very important.
Cheap Made in China is $1-2. China ink is 1/2 price than Korean's.
By Korean poducts Image will stays until really get tired or before upgrade phone.


----------



## Justin Walker (Dec 6, 2006)

Pre-heating the cases helps improve ink penetration slightly, but in the end sublimation is a more durable product with a much lower investment cost... My main concern with sublimation is the fact that my customers don't typically want hard cases.... They feel the hard cases themselves are less durable, even though the print lasts longer. If I had access to a broader range of sublimation cases, it would actually serve my purposes well.


----------



## Rodney (Nov 3, 2004)

Due to a self promotional post, there were some WAAAY off topic replies (that distracted from the original poster's question) removed from this thread. Please keep your private business dealings private. That type of drama has no place here at T-Shirt Forums.


----------

